# climber wanted : Kamloops, B.C. Canada



## bcfirstbcfirst (Apr 13, 2007)

climber wanted in Kamloops, B.C. Canada forn dangerous tree removal work. Good work environment e-mail me.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wiseman (Apr 24, 2007)

*interested in working in Kamloops*

Hi Tom
Attached is my resume. I am currently working in New Zeanland but will be coming back to Canada by the 1st of june. I am interested in working in B.C.
hopefully will be hearing from you soon.
Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## michaelt (May 20, 2007)

*Climber*

Hi my name is Michael right now I am going through my ISA Certification. I have been climbing for about 4 years I was wondering how steady the work is and how much rentals are in Kamploops.


----------

